# corners memorization



## Rosson91 (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm learning to slove the 3x3 BLD. I use the old pochmann method and when I memorize the edges I use words. My problem is the corners memorization because there are 3 possible orientations. Can you give me some tips?
thanks


----------



## joey (Apr 23, 2008)

You can also use words. Same as for edges, but 3 words per corner.


----------



## badmephisto (Apr 24, 2008)

actually corners are same as edges. Stefan doesnt properly explain that point in his guide. You dont need 3 letters to identify a corner position, you only need 2:

For example you would think that RD could be RDF and also RDB. However, if you introduce a convention where you Always describe each corner going strictly clockwise, then you can see that RDF exists, but RDB doesnt. So RD means RDF without any ambiguity.

I *think* this is what you meant. Corners and Edges are the same thing with that convention.


----------



## joey (Apr 24, 2008)

Well, that means you have even less images for corners. So 7 * 2 = 14 images for corners only!

EDIT: oops I messed up! What I said above isn't correct, but I'll leave it there historically!
We need to know something else from Rosson91, before we get into this ^^. When you say you memorise in words.. what do you mean? You create words on the fly from letters, or each piece has a word?


----------



## badmephisto (Apr 25, 2008)

joey said:


> Well, that means you have even less images for corners. So 7 * 2 = 14 images for corners only!
> 
> EDIT: oops I messed up! What I said above isn't correct, but I'll leave it there historically!
> We need to know something else from Rosson91, before we get into this ^^. When you say you memorise in words.. what do you mean? You create words on the fly from letters, or each piece has a word?



thats not true it depends on how many cycles you break into as well. And you have a single image for each position so you need 7 images in BEST case where you have one giant cycle. Usually its worse.


----------



## Rosson91 (Apr 25, 2008)

I remember the edges in this way: BD cecomes bed and RD becomes red. but with corners it's harder because there are more letters and i think i can gat confused.. thanks


----------

